# May-June challenge, poll



## Olly Buckle (Jun 1, 2011)

Some important points.

Firstly two poems have been disqualified from the voting because they were edited after submission, part of the challenge is to make sure things are in a final form as though they are being presented for publication, please be careful. I have left obi_have's poem in as he did not edit the poem, only to celebrate his hundredth post, however I have penalised him by shortening his title to something I am willing to type out with a sinus headache, and I shall not be lenient again!

Secondly, please remember to vote for *three* poems.

There will be ten days for voting.

Comments on all the poems are most welcome, (Including those left out of the poll)

Lastly I would like to thank the two members left out for the sporting way in which they took the news without recrimination or complaint, thank you, it is appreciated.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jun 1, 2011)

After writing out all the titles I would like to comment that Jinxi, I think your title should have a comma between beautiful and mysterious, and Flapjack, shouldn't yours end with a question mark? But I have entered them as submitted.


----------



## Flapjack (Jun 1, 2011)

Grammatically you are right Olly. I'm not familiar with UK English but"what" is often used to begin a nominal phrase in the US. It could be read as an interrogative statement or not in this context. That said I think I'll leave it as is, but thanks for the suggestion. 

Now time to start reading all these great submission!

Edit: Voting for Moses of the Mojave, Divinely Destined to Dig and Prodigal. These were my favorites but great poems everyone!


----------



## candid petunia (Jun 1, 2011)

^ I don't think he meant it that way. We had an entry last month starting with "what" and Olly hadn't said anything. Remember _What words are worth debased_? I think it might have sounded ambiguous. Dunno.


----------



## obi_have (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorry for editing my post, you are very kind to allow me to stay in the challenge. And sorry for my obnoxious poem title also.


----------



## Nick (Jun 1, 2011)

I voted for _Moses of The Mojave_, by Baron, _Divinely Destined to Dig_, by ChestersDaughter and _The Hurried Host_, by SilverMoon. Baron, I think your poem truly had a very eerie atmosphere that remained throughout, and this consistency really made for a satisfying read. I loved the little dots of rhyming that were scattered through the poem! I especially loved the line _"distant diamond-back rattle carries..."_, for the assonance that seems almost like whispering a secret. Very good job, I thoroughly enjoyed it. 

ChestersDaughter, I'm not sure if it was intended or not, but your use of consonance was both subtle and pleasing, and did give a very good effect to the poem. The shift of tone at _'tranquillity_ was also very effective. Again, an enjoyable read.

SilverMoon, the first stanza captured me immediately, especially with the beginning image: _"Squeeze the sun till it’s a droplet for Night cannot wait "_. From there, you don't fail to bring me into your mysterious night, and you don't disappoint in making it an interesting visit, until you finished as beautifully as you began _"Dear Night, take your forty winks while the sun swells."_. An all-round beautiful poem. 

Another brilliant month, with a very usable theme, might I add.


----------



## Jinxi (Jun 8, 2011)

Wow, so close! Well done to everyone. The poems were wonderful!


----------



## Glass Pencil (Jun 9, 2011)

My favorite one was disqualified! Sad to see that Adolescent playgrounds didn't get more votes as it was a wonderful piece, the only thing it lacked was David Bowie. 

Regret missing this contest, I still need to win one!


----------



## Trides (Jun 10, 2011)

Ah, I do so very much enjoy having been pulverized.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jun 11, 2011)

We true artists are never appreciated until after our death Trides:-\"

Well, that was a cliff hanger right up to the last moment. It's good to see so many people are reading and voting. I'll pop off and Post the announcements and then post our next subject.


----------



## Trides (Jun 11, 2011)

:lol: Yay. Excited. Oh, and it seems the Quick Reply has been revamped...


----------

